# AAA endoleak II codes



## amrcpc (Aug 28, 2014)

Please help !!  are my codes correct based on the report?

36160
76380
37242

REPORT:
History: Type II endo- leak

Procedure: Aortic endoleak embolization

Procedure codes: 

Findings:

Informed consent was obtained prior to the exam after discussion of risk and benefits of the procedure.  Sedation was provided by a registered nurse trained in physiologic monitoring.  Total duration of sedation was 50 minutes.  45 cc of Visipaque 320 
was utilized.

The patient was placed prone on the fluoroscopy table.  The skin was prepped and draped under sterile conditions and 1% lidocaine was used for local anesthesia.  Review of the prior imaging demonstrated the only to be accessible at the anterior to the 
inferior endplate of L3. Using fluoroscopic guidance, a 22g chiba needle was used to access aortic sac just outside the endograft..  Contrast injection within the aortic sac demonstrated endoleak with communication to lumbar arteries.  3 cc of 
n-BCA/ethiodol glue mixture was injected with appropriate embolization of the endoleak.  Post images demonstrate no evidence of endoleak.  The needle was removed and hemostasis was achieved.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------

